# Toro 521 snowblower will not start after new carburator install



## Rick201m (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello,

I have a Toro 521 and replaced the carburetor with new and won't start.

New spark plug, with spark, fresh fuel in tank, gas valve operating properly and flows through fuel line ok, but float bowl is dry and empty and fuel not filling into bowl. Plugged primer hose and it holds pressure with no leaks.

Any ideas to check for?

Thank you very much for any help at all.

Sincerely,
Rick in Colorado


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

It sounds like the needle is not moving out of the seat to allow fuel to flow into the bowl. Take the bowl off, turn the fuel valve so the fuel is running. If the fuel is not pouring out of the seat, lower the float and see what happens, fuel flows, adjust the float, no fuel flows, the needle is stuck in the float.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

As said above, the needle & seat are your starting point. If no-go, check for debris blockage in the fuel line spigot itself. I'd examine with carb off and on the bench, float, needle and seat out and a shot of carb cleaner (I use brake clean) followed by compressed air run backwards thru the system.
Could just be packing foam factory.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As people mentioned above .... ditto


----------

